# What package are you choosing?



## PAULSTORM (Nov 1, 2005)

What programming package is everybody choosing? Bronze? Silver? Gold? Or Platinum? I was pricing the Silver and thinking of adding 2 movie channels. By the time you add the DVR fees and all, you're not to far off from the same per month charge as the Platinum package since you don't have to pay for the DVR fee in the Platinum. 

I don't feel I watch that much TV but feel I might as well spring for the extra $15 or so to get the whole enchilada. What's everybody else think?


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

PAULSTORM said:


> What programming package is everybody choosing? Bronze? Silver? Gold? Or Platinum? I was pricing the Silver and thinking of adding 2 movie channels. By the time you add the DVR fees and all, you're not to far off from the same per month charge as the Platinum package since you don't have to pay for the DVR fee in the Platinum.
> 
> I don't feel I watch that much TV but feel I might as well spring for the extra $15 or so to get the whole enchilada. What's everybody else think?


I went to the Platinum pack. With all the changes in fees and such I'm only 
paying ten bucks a month more for 4 movie channels.

Something's always on one of the channels so it'll work out great.

Sam


----------



## PHANTOM_MADMAN (Jan 16, 2005)

PAULSTORM said:


> What programming package is everybody choosing? Bronze? Silver? Gold? Or Platinum? I was pricing the Silver and thinking of adding 2 movie channels. By the time you add the DVR fees and all, you're not to far off from the same per month charge as the Platinum package since you don't have to pay for the DVR fee in the Platinum.
> 
> I don't feel I watch that much TV but feel I might as well spring for the extra $15 or so to get the whole enchilada. What's everybody else think?


I Went From AT180 to AEP with HD + Voom when i got my DVR942 then when i Upgraded my DVR625 to a VIP211 i went to DISHHD Platinum with Locals and superstations and (CBS HD NY With my waiver) and i still have my old HD + Voom for my DVR942 but no New MPEG4 Channels for my DVR942, I figured it wasn't that much more to go all out and have a movie to watch anytime i want.


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

HD Platinum Pack


----------



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

PAULSTORM said:


> What programming package is everybody choosing? Bronze? Silver? Gold? Or Platinum? I was pricing the Silver and thinking of adding 2 movie channels. By the time you add the DVR fees and all, you're not to far off from the same per month charge as the Platinum package since you don't have to pay for the DVR fee in the Platinum.
> 
> I don't feel I watch that much TV but feel I might as well spring for the extra $15 or so to get the whole enchilada. What's everybody else think?


HD Bronze with locals. We don't have time to watch a lot of TV (work 8-6). We prefer Blockbuster Online - and along with their in-store rental coupons, our movies are covered. I've got about 2 dozen timers for regular/basic cable tv channels already.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

AEP+HD+locals for now, PlatHD+Locals once 4/1 rolls around


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

I think we will drop from the AT120 w/locals to HD Bronze w/locals. Most of the shows that we watch/record are on our locals. There are a couple channels that we do watch, we won't get with the Bronze. I just thought it would be easier to get tied into an 18 month commitment to the low end, vice high end package. We can always bump it up later.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

As I understand it, the 18 month committment is for the low-end programming package no matter which programming package you currently sign-up for. You are free to drop down to the low-end package whenever you want.


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

There are so many channels that we don't watch or listen too. The Bronze will be the bare minimum. If the wife wants something extra then we can bump it up. And thanks for info on commitment.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Redster said:


> I think we will drop from the AT120 w/locals to HD Bronze w/locals. Most of the shows that we watch/record are on our locals. There are a couple channels that we do watch, we won't get with the Bronze. I just thought it would be easier to get tied into an 18 month commitment to the low end, vice high end package. We can always bump it up later.


Come 4/1, I'm switching from the AT120 w/locals to HD Bronze w/locals. I took a look at the channels that I will be droping and couldn't find a one that I watch frequently. I also pay for the HBO package by the year so I figure my monthly payment will be pretty much the same as I'm paying now.


----------



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

We went with Gold


----------



## djmav (Apr 14, 2005)

Currently have AEP+LOCALS+SUPERSTATIONS+CBS HD after my 622 install on March 5th, I will have HD PLAT+LOCALS+SUPERSTATIONS+DISH LATINO BONUS PACK.


----------



## sdsanta (Feb 21, 2006)

I chose HD Gold + HBO + HD Locals (available in LA MSA)


----------



## BeanTown (Feb 16, 2006)

sdsanta said:


> I chose HD Gold + HBO + HD Locals (available in LA MSA)


You should really look at the price difference in going to Platinum. I was going to do the Gold with HBO (and maybe another) and realized because of some of the savings you get with Platinum (no DVR fees) the difference is realtively small between the packages.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Decided on Platinum here, coming from 180/Locals+HBO+3 receivers. $10 difference for all those extras can't be beat. That's worth two and a half of my daily dose of Caramel Macchiattos. So if I skip three days without coffee for the whole month, then I paid for my Platinum!


----------



## JustinID (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm going from AT180 w/locals to the Silver package (no locals). I'm only losing a couple of channels going from 180 to 120 that I watched. I only have 2 TVs and one box (522 going to 622). The cost is only slightly higher, I get most of the channels I watch (more than I need), all the HD channels, and I can pick up my local cannels OTA.


----------

